# Switching to Toujeo



## Sprogladite (Jun 6, 2017)

My DSN has got me switching onto Toujeo (likely from tomorrow) and have been doing a lot of reading up about it.  It sounded fab as she was describing it, flat profile, less risk of hypos etc etc but I have yet to find any evidence of anyone anywhere having success with it! I'm being switched as Lantus causes severe hypos every night without fail and it's been a 4 month slog to try and get switched, but I'm less keen if I'm just going to run into more problems!  Also struggling to see what the difference between Toujeo and Lantus is other than Toujeo is just "more concentrated Lantus"...

Has anybody on here switched onto and had success with Toujeo? 

EDIT: I should add, I am allergic to Levemir and so DSN isn't willing to try me on Tresiba (which is what I wanted) as they are both made by Novo


----------



## shannon capon (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello I have recently been switched to toujeo and can honestly say it is working for me im newly diagnosed like march this year but can honestly say its done wonders ive had a lot less hypos since


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 6, 2017)

There isn't any difference in the profile of Lantus and Toujeo, so I can't see the value in switching to be honest.

Can I ask, when you say you are allergic to Levemir, what symptoms did you get?


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 6, 2017)

shannon capon said:


> Hello I have recently been switched to toujeo and can honestly say it is working for me im newly diagnosed like march this year but can honestly say its done wonders ive had a lot less hypos since


Thanks, less hypos is what I'm aiming for so that's reassuring.  Were you switched from a different basal or was Toujeo the first one they put you on?



mikeyB said:


> There isn't any difference in the profile of Lantus and Toujeo, so I can't see the value in switching to be honest.
> 
> Can I ask, when you say you are allergic to Levemir, what symptoms did you get?


Toujeo is supposed to have a flatter profile supposedly but I'm struggling to see how if it is just 'concentrated Lantus' tbh.  When I inject Levemir I get a lumpy, itchy rash  at the injection site that lasts for hours.  No breathing or concerning problems but it is very uncomfortable!


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 6, 2017)

Shame, really, because I almost completely abolished night time hypos with split dose Levemir. Tresiba theoretically eliminates the problem by being ultra long acting, but would you be allergic to that? The way to find out is not by injecting it, for sure. You can tell by putting a drop of the insulin on your forearm, and just drawing a needle across your skin so as to lightly break the skin but not draw blood. This not something to do on your own, but with the diabetic nurse. If there is absolutely no reaction, then you could try an injection without any great worry. If you do get an itchy blister, then the door is closed on that insulin.


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 6, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Shame, really, because I almost completely abolished night time hypos with split dose Levemir. Tresiba theoretically eliminates the problem by being ultra long acting, but would you be allergic to that? The way to find out is not by injecting it, for sure. You can tell by putting a drop of the insulin on your forearm, and just drawing a needle across your skin so as to lightly break the skin but not draw blood. This not something to do on your own, but with the diabetic nurse. If there is absolutely no reaction, then you could try an injection without any great worry. If you do get an itchy blister, then the door is closed on that insulin.


That's a good idea, thank you - I will ask the nurse when I report back on how I'm doing with Toujeo.  I am a little concerned because everything I'm reading says dose should be the same as Lantus dose when you make the switch and that its a 1:1 conversion but DSN wants me to go down by 3 units which doesn't seem right to me.  Her logic was that it's more concentrated and I probably need to come down anyway because of the night time hypos, but when I lower the lantus dose I then run high in the day which is the whole reason I'm looking to switch in the first place!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jun 6, 2017)

Toujeo is insulin glargine. Lantus is insulin glargine. It's the same insulin but Toujeo is more concentrated. I was initially put on Toujeo but I was having so many night time hypos. I changed to Levemir so I could split it, and take the lower dose at night which has worked wonders.

I hope Toujeo does work for you. I think your DSN was probably being cautious telling you to go down a few units especially since the night time hypos.

I haven't heard of Toujeo having a flatter profile than lantus but maybe it does although it is literally exactly the same. Just concentrated. My DSN told me that Toujeo was created mainly for people that take large doses as its so concentrated. Maybe that makes it flatter? Who knows. Good luck with it though


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 6, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Toujeo is insulin glargine. Lantus is insulin glargine. It's the same insulin but Toujeo is more concentrated. I was initially put on Toujeo but I was having so many night time hypos. I changed to Levemir so I could split it, and take the lower dose at night which has worked wonders.
> 
> I hope Toujeo does work for you. I think your DSN was probably being cautious telling you to go down a few units especially since the night time hypos.
> 
> I haven't heard of Toujeo having a flatter profile than lantus but maybe it does although it is literally exactly the same. Just concentrated. My DSN told me that Toujeo was created mainly for people that take large doses as its so concentrated. Maybe that makes it flatter? Who knows. Good luck with it though



Thank you @Rosiecarmel  I am reading a lot of conflicting info but the Toujeo website claims to "release gradually around the clock with no pronounced peak or wear-off between doses." which presumably is where the allegedly lessened hypos is meant to come from.  I'm not 100% convinced but I don't have a lot of alternatives at this point lol!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jun 6, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> Thank you @Rosiecarmel  I am reading a lot of conflicting info but the Toujeo website claims to "release gradually around the clock with no pronounced peak or wear-off between doses." which presumably is where the allegedly lessened hypos is meant to come from.  I'm not 100% convinced but I don't have a lot of alternatives at this point lol!



Well, it's worth a try! There are a few other options such as Tresiba, which Mikey suggested. There are also porcine and bovine insulins but they're not the easiest to get hold of and I think lots of DSNs are wary of them. Usually they're only prescribed if you're allergic to human insulin. Also if you're vegetarian they're a no go.

Have you considered a pump too? You can seriously fine tune your insulin requirements to 0.1units on many pumps!


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 6, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Well, it's worth a try! There are a few other options such as Tresiba, which Mikey suggested. There are also porcine and bovine insulins but they're not the easiest to get hold of and I think lots of DSNs are wary of them. Usually they're only prescribed if you're allergic to human insulin. Also if you're vegetarian they're a no go.
> 
> Have you considered a pump too? You can seriously fine tune your insulin requirements to 0.1units on many pumps!



Yes I was wanting Tresiba but DSN doesn't want to try me on it as I'm allergic to Levemir and Tresiba is made by the same people.  I'm going to do as Mikey suggests and get DSN to do an allergy test for Tresiba if Toujeo doesn't work out (and I'm not holding my breath at this point lol) - if that's a no go then I'd consider a pump but I'm not thrilled about having something permanently attached to me tbh.  I do have a libre but it's so small and it's not the same because I can take it off whenever I want without, you know, dying LOL. I go horse riding regularly too and the thought of falling off onto a pump really scares me but if I need to I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.  I don't fall off very often but when I do it tends to be bad - last time I broke 2 ribs, time before that had a trapped nerve in my spine and couldn't ride for 9 months! There were several years between those but you get the point lol x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 6, 2017)

I was on Toujeo and suffered night time hypos and high levels in the day. I'm now on split doses of Levermir and eliminated night hypos and better bs day readings. I hope it works out for you, good luck.


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 7, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I was on Toujeo and suffered night time hypos and high levels in the day. I'm now on split doses of Levermir and eliminated night hypos and better bs day readings. I hope it works out for you, good luck.



That's exactly what is happening to me on Lantus and I'm really struggling to see how Toujeo will fix this for me! I think I will try the Toujeo but keep campaigning for Tresiba.  DSN is away this week but I'm going to start forcefully suggesting an allergy test for Tresiba from next week I think.  If my levels continue to play up on Toujeo like I think they will that will just give me even more backup hopefully.  Thanks for the well wishes, I'll keep everyone updated


----------



## Copepod (Jun 7, 2017)

I refused my consultant's suggestion to change from twice daily Humalin I to Toujeo. I was willing to consider until I asked if I could use my same pens, and was told Toujeo only comes in disposable pens. I don't like the environmental waste, plus boxes of pens take up far more space in fridge than cartridges.


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 8, 2017)

Well, I bit the bullet and did my first dose of Toujeo last night.  I had a hypo at 3am (2.8), woke up at 9.9, and was 12.8 by the time I got to work.  Have done my morning insulin with correction and will see how this goes...not impressed so far!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jun 8, 2017)

Remember to give it a few days. It can take a couple days for any changes to basal insulin to take effect (hence why basal testing with lantus is tricky)


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 8, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Remember to give it a few days. It can take a couple days for any changes to basal insulin to take effect (hence why basal testing with lantus is tricky)



I will, I don't have any choice really as my DSN is on holiday this week lol!  I'm just emotionally at the end of my tether now.  I cannot remember the last time I had a full night's sleep thanks to night time hypos!!


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 9, 2017)

Day 2 on Toujeo: yesterday the morning was same as always, high (15.something) pre breakfast then crashed down to 4.0 before lunch, behaved in the afternoon at 6.3 - 6.7 for all afternoon, all went to pot last night though.  Spent the night at 15, very steadily throughout the night.  Woke up to 15.3, just tested again and am 16.6 with +1 ketones to boot.  Done an injection and drinking gallons of water to dry the sahara in my mouth/flush out ketones.  Feeling pretty fed up tbh.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 9, 2017)

Well, all you can tell your DSN is the hardly surprising news that Toujeo is behaving exactly like Lantus. I've said this elsewhere, but it was only produced because the patent on Lantus was running out.

Tresiba works in a different way to Levemir, but it would appear that skin reactions and anaphylaxis are one of the commoner side effects, so that skin test is vital.

If you can't tolerate these long acting insulins, then try animal insulins for sure, but if this situation isn't a slam dunk reason for a pump, then I don't know what is. You're not likely to  harm it or yourself falling off a horse


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 9, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Well, all you can tell your DSN is the hardly surprising news that Toujeo is behaving exactly like Lantus. I've said this elsewhere, but it was only produced because the patent on Lantus was running out.
> 
> Tresiba works in a different way to Levemir, but it would appear that skin reactions and anaphylaxis are one of the commoner side effects, so that skin test is vital.
> 
> If you can't tolerate these long acting insulins, then try animal insulins for sure, but if this situation isn't a slam dunk reason for a pump, then I don't know what is. You're not likely to  harm it or yourself falling off a horse



Thanks @mikeyB i appreciate the advice. I'm definitely going to insist on the allergy test for Tresiba, and if that's a no go then I'll push for a pump. Just don't understand why I can be OK on basal/bolus for 20+ years without issue (including during a pregnancy) and then for it all to go nutty for ansolutely no reason!


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 9, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> Thanks @mikeyB i appreciate the advice. I'm definitely going to insist on the allergy test for Tresiba, and if that's a no go then I'll push for a pump. Just don't understand why I can be OK on basal/bolus for 20+ years without issue (including during a pregnancy) and then for it all to go nutty for ansolutely no reason!


Sorry love your just weird!  xxxx


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jun 9, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> Thanks @mikeyB i appreciate the advice. I'm definitely going to insist on the allergy test for Tresiba, and if that's a no go then I'll push for a pump. Just don't understand why I can be OK on basal/bolus for 20+ years without issue (including during a pregnancy) and then for it all to go nutty for ansolutely no reason!



Could there be something else going on? Have you had any blood tests done to rule out other physical health problems that could be affecting your diabetes?


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 9, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Sorry love your just weird!  xxxx



LOL takes a weirdo to know a weirdo!  Xxxx


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 9, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Could there be something else going on? Have you had any blood tests done to rule out other physical health problems that could be affecting your diabetes?



I have but not for several years now. i suffer with migraines so am on amytriptiline as a preventative, on statins for cholesterol, and on a double dose of cerazette for pcos. So there is other stuff going on, but I haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary if that makes sense!


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 9, 2017)

I don't think any of your conditions or their treatment will have any effect on your diabetes. Your problem lies with your difficulty in finding a long acting insulin that gives you the control that you need. If Tresiba is a non starter, a pump may be the only answer.


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 9, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I don't think any of your conditions or their treatment will have any effect on your diabetes. Your problem lies with your difficulty in finding a long acting insulin that gives you the control that you need. If Tresiba is a non starter, a pump may be the only answer.



Yes that's my instinct on this too. My other conditions are generally behaving at the moment, so don't think they'd be effecting anything diabetes wise. I'm also in a very stable routine so don't think I'm messing anything up on that front. I will hunt down the Dsn when she returns. Will keep you all updated


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 10, 2017)

Toujeo night 3: had a hypo at 1am and again at 7am this morning. Night 2 must have been a blip!

Edit: running high again today, currently 16.6. Frustrating!


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 11, 2017)

Toujeo night 4: again had two hypos over the night, and ran high throughout the day, top reading today was 19.8. Now have it under control thanks to aggressive correcting but the Dsn is gonna get an earful tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Robin (Jun 11, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> Toujeo night 4: again had two hypos over the night, and ran high throughout the day, top reading today was 19.8. Now have it under control thanks to aggressive correcting but the Dsn is gonna get an earful tomorrow morning!!


I should think so! I really can't see how she thought Toujeo was going to produce any different results from Lantus.


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 11, 2017)

Robin said:


> I should think so! I really can't see how she thought Toujeo was going to produce any different results from Lantus.


Neither can I anymore but she was very convincing when I spoke to her about it! Shame the sales patter is a load of rubbish isn't it  oh well, lesson has been learnt. Listen to the tiny voice who's shouting this is a bad idea! Lol


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 12, 2017)

Toujeo night 5: I decided to go all out last night and had a pizza. Split my novorapid dose and deliberately under dosed so I went to bed on a 15.  Went down to 9ish throughout the night, was 8.3 when I woke up and back up to 14 by the time I got to work.  No hypos last night thanks to deliberately forcing myself high, but that being said I still got up twice because I'm paranoid now.  Joys.  Currently waiting for DSN to call me back...wish me luck


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 12, 2017)

So the DSN just called me back.  Her grand solution....reduce Toujeo by one unit.  EVEN THOUGH IM HIGH ALL THE DAMN TIME. She basically wants me to see if things settle down over the next few days.  Which they won't.  She reckons if I have to wake up every night to check my BGs is what I need to do then that's just tough.  I honestly feel like crying.

EDIT: Oh, she also banned me from doing corrections so "we can get a clear picture of what your levels are doing without you messing around with them"....I have no words


----------



## Robin (Jun 12, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> So the DSN just called me back.  Her grand solution....reduce Toujeo by one unit.  EVEN THOUGH IM HIGH ALL THE DAMN TIME. She basically wants me to see if things settle down over the next few days.  Which they won't.  She reckons if I have to wake up every night to check my BGs is what I need to do then that's just tough.  I honestly feel like crying.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, she also banned me from doing corrections so "we can get a clear picture of what your levels are doing without you messing around with them"....I have no words


The NICE guidelines report has a couple,of relevant and interesting observations.
1. People tended to need a higher does of Toujeo ( not a lower dose as your nurse seems to think, the insulin is more concentrated, but the amount of liquid per unit is less, if that makes sense)
2. There was no difference in the number of hypoglaegamic episodes people had.
https://www.nice.org.uk/advice/esnm62/chapter/Key-points-from-the-evidence

One thing occurred to me, ( I have trouble with Lantus and overnight hypos) when do you take your Lantus , and how much were you on? 
I found when I was taking it at 6pm, I got a surge of insulin around 11pm, just after I'd gone to bed, and my Libre trace looked like a washing line, as it fell towards hypo land at 3am, then rose again towards dawn. Moving it to morning didn't work, because it tended to be running out by the time I woke up, and gave me a huge dawn rise. I now take it at 1pm. The surge happens at 4pm when I'm quite happy to have a biscuit anyway, and if it starts running out, it's late morning when I can keep an eye on my levels. (I'm still tempted to try Levemir, because I'm only on 5 1/2 units of Lantus at the moment, and it has a reputation for being less stable in low doses.)


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 12, 2017)

Robin said:


> The NICE guidelines report has a couple,of relevant and interesting observations.
> 1. People tended to need a higher does of Toujeo ( not a lower dose as your nurse seems to think, the insulin is more concentrated, but the amount of liquid per unit is less, if that makes sense)
> 2. There was no difference in the number of hypoglaegamic episodes people had.
> https://www.nice.org.uk/advice/esnm62/chapter/Key-points-from-the-evidence
> ...



I was on 28 units originally, and then reduced down to 24 which meant I was really high all day and still having night time hypos.  I settled on 26 while waiting to switch to Toujeo, which meant day time ran on the high side (10/11s) but wasn't horror inducing.  I took it at 11pm every night, when I go to bed.  I take the Toujeo at the same time.  I would also head to hypo land at 3am on Lantus, except I will stay there all night if I don't fix it.  If I stay in hypo land for several hours and treat when I wake up, I rebound super high (into the 20s).  So that's why I've been getting up at 3am and eating a biscuit to try and prevent hypo/rebound.  I still get a rise in the morning, but this doesn't kick in until around 8am, by which time I've already had another hypo if I don't get up and eat breakfast.

Nurse suggested moving Toujeo to the morning if dose reduction doesn't help, however her solution was to keep reducing Toujeo (which feels wrong) and using Novorapid to correct high day time levels.  Says I will need to adjust my carb counting ratios.  I don't see how that works, coz surely my ratio is my ratio??  Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't believe correcting a dodgy basal is what Novorapid is meant to be used for!!


----------



## Robin (Jun 12, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't believe correcting a dodgy basal is what Novorapid is meant to be used for


No, quite! But if you've run out of all other options, it begins to look attractive! 
Switching the time you take your basal might be worth a shot, in case you're getting too much up front in the night. ( they may say Toujeo and Lantus have a flat profile, but....) Other than that, I think MikeyB's suggestion of doing an allergy test to see if you can tolerate Tresiba seems the best bet, followed by an application for a pump.


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 12, 2017)

Robin said:


> No, quite! But if you've run out of all other options, it begins to look attractive!
> Switching the time you take your basal might be worth a shot, in case you're getting too much up front in the night. ( they may say Toujeo and Lantus have a flat profile, but....) Other than that, I think MikeyB's suggestion of doing an allergy test to see if you can tolerate Tresiba seems the best bet, followed by an application for a pump.


Lol I asked about the allergy test this morning and got fobbed off, she said I hadn't given Toujeo a 'fair chance'...well no, strangely enough I'm not willing to sit here with my BGs jumping around all the time. Odd that!  I am most likely going to end up seeing a consultant privately, I have just had enough now.  The DSN banned me from correcting at all, says she needs to be able to see what is going on with just basal + carb counting.  Pre lunch was 6.7, now 11.2 and rising according to the libre...this is gonna end so well...


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 13, 2017)

Toujeo night 6: Not entirely sure what changed last night but this was the first night where I had a consistent BG level through the night (between 8 - 9 all night).  It did start falling around 5am and I woke to a 6.8, so all in all not bad.  However my usual morning spike didn't happen (or so I thought) - waited an extra 30 mins for it to happen, nothing.  Of course the moment I injected for breakfast (not counting any spike potential), I of course started shooting up.  Now sitting at 12.8 pre breakfast wondering what my body is doing lol


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jun 13, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> Toujeo night 6: Not entirely sure what changed last night but this was the first night where I had a consistent BG level through the night (between 8 - 9 all night).  It did start falling around 5am and I woke to a 6.8, so all in all not bad.  However my usual morning spike didn't happen (or so I thought) - waited an extra 30 mins for it to happen, nothing.  Of course the moment I injected for breakfast (not counting any spike potential), I of course started shooting up.  Now sitting at 12.8 pre breakfast wondering what my body is doing lol



Good news about staying steady over night! You can generally tell if your basal insulin is correct if you stay steady over night so not sure I would reduce it any further. Maybe tell your DSN that!


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 13, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Good news about staying steady over night! You can generally tell if your basal insulin is correct if you stay steady over night so not sure I would reduce it any further. Maybe tell your DSN that!


Yes, I agree.  I'm going to stick to 23 units tonight and see if I get the same result or if it was a fluke lol.  Although I have been much steadier today generally, apart from the blip this morning up to 12.8 I have been under 10 all day so far for the first time in forever!


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 14, 2017)

Toujeo night 7: I did 23 units again and this time I descended very slowly overnight until about 5am where I plunged into hypo land.  Fixed that, came to work, usual spike is happening but only up to 11.2 this morning and coming back down now the novorapid is kicking in.  Still undecided about lowering the toujeo dose, theoretically it could help stop the night time hypo but practically I'm running higher in the day that I want to be and I don't want to have to be constantly correcting all the time. Hmmmmm  I'm thinking I may just have to ride this out for a few weeks after reading one of the studies done with toujeo, where it took something like 4 weeks for things to completely stabilise  would like this to be sorted ASAP as I'm going to america in 5 weeks but I guess all I can do is observe and hope for the best!  It does seem more stable recently, the last couple of nights especially.  I still don't understand how this is different to lantus though!


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 14, 2017)

It isn't different to Lantus, as both I and other folk have said. Your DSN is only repeating sales  guff from the Sanofi Rep. You can try it for four weeks if you like, or if you like going hypo, but I don't think it will make much difference. Or at least, no difference that you couldn't make with Lantus. As I said before, your best option would be an insulin pump and just give up playing with long acting insulin.


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 14, 2017)

I have done a lot of reading about Toujeo and the biggest difference I have found are studies showing that Toujeo has a much slower release than Lantus.  Excerpt from one such study below:

_In a euglycemic clamp study of patients with type 1 diabetes1 Toujeo® had a slow release for long-lasting action. At steady state, the 24 hour glucose lowering effect (GIR-AUC0-24) of Toujeo® 0.4U/kg was approximately 27% lower with a different distribution profile than that of an equivalent dose of Lantus® Steady-state insulin levels are reached by at least 5 days of once-daily injections with Toujeo® with a gradual release of insulin_

This correlated to the results I have been having - everything was exactly the same as Lantus for the first 5 days, and from night 6 I have been consistently much flatter, less peaks in BG (in both directions) and much flatter overnight.  Although I had a hypo this morning, it didn't happen until much later than it would have with Lantus.  This is why I feel it is worth sticking with for a little longer.  I can't argue with the fact I had consistent levels for the entire day yesterday and the previous night - for the first time in I don't know how long!  If there is any chance at all that this is what I need, I have to give it a fair chance.  I am not listening to anything the DSN says, in fact I have had no contact with her since she suggested lowering the dose (which I haven't done anyway).  I would much rather look at the results of studies done on Toujeo and see how that relates to my personal experiences.


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 15, 2017)

Toujeo night 8: I did 23 units again last night and was very steady in the 8s all night - and no hypos! I was 6.7 on waking and 7.1 now I've got to work...very pleased with how the last 2 days have gone and also very surprised!


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 16, 2017)

Toujeo night 9: Again did 23 units, and no hypos again  was in the 8s all night, woke up to 7.7.  If I can just find a way to cut out these morning spikes by the time I've got to work then I would have a completely flat line on the libre during the day.  Once I make it to 3 or 4 nights of no hypos I'm going to stop getting up at 3am to test my sugars.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 19, 2017)

Toujeo nights 10, 11 and 12: things went a bit haywire over the weekend (I think because of the heat) - now back in an air conditioned office but feeling 'off' - even though BGs are within range.  Had hypos on Friday and Saturday night.  Went really, really high Saturday afternoon whilst walking through the Suffolk countryside with the family, but came down with correction for dinner. Yesterday in particular was weird, it was like the carbs I was eating weren't hitting my system at all - maybe need to rethink my ratios while it's this hot.  Saying that there was no hypo last night.  Luckily I was swiping the libre every 10 mins in the day to keep an eye on things and managed to avoid any hypos.  The joys


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 20, 2017)

Toujeo night 13: things were ok, relatively stable until around 3am where I started dropping (4.4) so had a biscuit (as I was up anyway to check).  No hypo as a result, and finding if I inject as soon as I get to work in the mornings then I am able to reduce the morning spike by quite a lot.  Have managed to keep it under 10 for the first time in forever today and now sitting at 6.8 two hours after breakfast, so I'll take that.  Libre graph is nice and level for today so far.  Considering trying the reduced dosage at night and seeing how that goes now my levels are stable in the day.  Just a little reluctant to tinker with it while it's so hot out as I never quite know how the diabetes is going to react lol   We shall see, I'm pretty much making this up as I go along and listening to my instincts at this point lol


----------



## Sprogladite (Jun 21, 2017)

Toujeo night 14: I cut my dose to 22 last night...and no hypo  woke up to 7.5, happy with that.  Will be interesting to see what my levels do during the day.


----------

